# Another Dark*Matter



## AugurSSj (May 31, 2004)

I have been recently been running a dark*matter campaign, most of what i run comes off the top of my head and not from the books (mostly becuase i only have access to a pdf copy) but i always look for ways to bring elements of it into my campaign. 

Actually i do quite of bit of conversion all the same but has any one done a conversion of the class in the same format of the dark*matter Polyhedron Ariticle?


--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Story Time

My player's in famous for causing havok. Partially, this is Hoffman's fault as they send all the trouble makers to this team now entitled "Locamotive Sublety." Recently one of their own turned against them. His name was Raphiel Pero. Durring an psychic interrogation, they found out some of his recent doings and found that he had been consorting with an escaped member of the Final Church, Sarah Goldman. From her, he learned to summon demons, a detail he negected to tell the Hoffmans. 

Sarah, unexpectically, had interrupted this by bringing with her a peletra of demons and help ing him to escape. But she did not leave without taking back an important artifact( a book i forget the title) back. The group had retrived it on a previous mission at the cost of two members lives. Raphiel thought quickly to create a clone of himself (through the use of the book) to be a distraction. But the clone had other ideas and quickly seized another artifact, a staff similar to the staff of sorcerous might (they managed to break into hoffmann's item vault). and used it to escape.

The clone took the identity of the "Mad Pero" and led them on several rather dangerous traps in which at least one meber died each time.

On his last appearance, he went to San Fransico and unleashed a Moreau Virus. A few things had gone wring and the virus had mutated into a virus that killed and rose peopole from the dead (Found several government scientist and took them hostage, never did find them). Tempting the team to come by broadcasting thier identities over the net. The Hoffmann was able to stop it from being broadcasting but there was still the problem of finding the PC that did this. 

The PC's went out to find the PC and found another Hoffmann Agent, Celia Goldman lying in a bathtub in her appartment building. Appearently she had gone mad, upon further research she was a powerful psychic and the owner of the computer (which wasn't there). They read her diary and found she had been cosrting with the mad pero. Apperantly, he managed to cast an incantation of some sort. While there and still sorting out the information, ghoul like undead creatures started appearing at the foot of the stairs. They threw down some bombs and exited the build leaving it to burn( they went back later with a fire truck). 

They tracked down a computer to wherehouse 23 and found the computer upstairs, protected by some sort of magic and psychic electric energy. Appearently it magnitized everything around them. They dicided to get the fire truck and spray it. They managed to short it out, at which poit celia came out of her trance. She said she trapped the mad pero in the computer to keep him at bay.

[BOSS FIGHT]
Mad pero summoned several Fiends (whisteling fiends), and some spider ones. They were taking them one by one till they got to him. The mad pero decided to take his chances invisebly but one of the team members was recently infected by the virus and became an overt dolphin moraeu. (was a moderate one before) and managed to snipe him out. It ended in a blazing fireball where the mad pero fell apart (literally), had about 4 hp and took 26 damage.

Celia then explained their error(she was in the fire truck to weak to particapate in the fight). From what she had gathered, he had created an immortality curse. And would travel and take over the soul of the person who last kill him.

Now they are short a group member....

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

All the same, i just got a web site up for my players as a resource.
you are free to paruse it if you like
http://rerosa.home.comcast.net/


----------

